# Looking for Females..... WHF Minis that is.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anybody know of any female figures on foot that I can get hold of?
Not those wet damsels either chaps.

Old, new it does not matter.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well you got the witches from Dark elves, those Handmaidens for wood elves or High elves I can't remember, you got the couple of vampires, thats all I remember at the moment.

OH you could look into Mordheim, they have a few Female models


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Mordhiem! Bingo I think you have just sorted it for me!

Thanks Stella


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

plus deamonettes....they have boobies *snigger*


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Handmaidens were high elves 

Also, theres a classic female dwarf model, sadly without a beard, heh.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

If you don't need to play at a GW shop, look at Reaper's models. They have a wide range of female minis (both cheesecake and not) and they're the right scale with Warhammer minis once you put them on a Warhammer base.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Some of the old Amazon models from 2nd ed (circa 1985) are cool (one of them even has a bolt pistol)... if I notice you bidding against me on ebay, however, I shall be highly disgruntled.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

What do you need them for, that might help us suggest some good models...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

sisters of sigmar


----------

